# Deer Rifle for 13 yr old daughter



## Getursmokeon (Jan 18, 2010)

My daughter wants to shoot a deer this year and I couldn't be happier. She is pretty tough and mature for her age, if I let her shoot my 30-06 Remington she probrably would blink an eye. That being said I think a 243 would be to small. I was wondering about a 270, anyone have any suggestions.


----------



## OLD-AG (Feb 5, 2010)

Good for her and you!, .243 isn't too small to do the job. Just thinking that a .270 might put her off? Don't know for certain, you would know best.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Remington Model 7 in 7mm 08. My kid has had that gun in 243, 308, and now the 7 08. Great caliber big enough for elk later on if you want to with 140 gr Barnes X's. Short bbl easy to move around in a blind or carry. And a great deer cartridge with 120 gr bullets.

Can't say enough good about it.

THE JAMMER


----------



## SoClose (Jan 4, 2006)

Do you have any buddies with guns she could shoot? I'd say let her shoot the .243 and .270... if she feels comfortable with .270 get it. However, the .243 is a great gun as well.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

.243, .260, or 7mm-08 would be my choices for her. .270 may be a little harsh on a 13 year old girl.


----------



## nhampton (Aug 8, 2007)

The largest center fire you daughter can comfortably and accurately shoot. It's going to require experimentation and lots of practice. If it's a 22 Hornet that means shots at 50 yds or less in the neck. 243 100 yds in shoulder. 270 out to 300 yds if she can group at that range. The "right" rifle should depend on her and her skill level and let that dictate the shot she takes. You'll find the right combination and have a lot of fun doing it.


----------



## rotti (May 12, 2006)

.243 is the best option for a youngster and more than enough to take down the size deer we have in Texas (especially Central Tx). I own a 30-06 and .270 and there is very little difference in the kick between those two calibers. My oldest boy is only 5 and my plan is to start him off w/ a .243 in a few years. I hunt w/ a older gentleman that had open heart surgery and cant take the kick of a high powered rifle....he uses a 22-250 now and dropped 3 deer last year w/out an issue so that is another option you may want to look into....

Either way....greenie to you for getting your daughter out into the field!


----------



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

I think a .243 would be the perfect gun for her now, and it will serve her well for the rest of her hunting life. Ammo availability would be a primary consideration, and .243 ammo is available almost anywhere, and at a fairly reasonable price. That being said, however, I think that a 7MM-08 or a 22-250 would be a great choice as well. I am a big fan of the 22-250, and someday I will actually own one. Like rotti said above, greenie to you for introducing her to hunting!


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

A nice browning x bolt 243 topped with a good scope will do the job Dad.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Marlin XS7 243 youth scope package. $400. Excellent, sub moa out of the box. I've got some bench time on one. I worked up a load using H4831 and 95 gr nos btips.

Some quality time at the range will make your daughter extremely effective with this small caliber.

Cool that your kid likes the outdoors.


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

Gotta agree with the .243. I started the wife out on one and now she shoots a 30-06.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Another vote for a .243. My wife shoots the Rem 700 youth model 243. It was a tack driver right out of the box with shelf ammo.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Remington Model 7 in either 243 or 7MM08

Charlie


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

I have some friends that have gone through their magnum phase and are back to the .243. For Texas deer, a well placed shot with a 243 at reasonable range gets the job done.


----------



## Stretch (May 22, 2004)

I think a 257 Roberts would be a good choice. Classic cartridge and good for many species. If not a 7-08 would be my second choice.


----------



## Slow Mo (Oct 28, 2006)

*Good luck Dad!*

If you are leaning towards a 270 buy one with a muzzle break on it to take the kick out. As mentioned 243 is a good starter gun too. My son just turn 11 yrs old and is around 60#. I bought him a 30/30 and put a Limb Saver recoil pad " sleeve " on it. He does not have any problems with it and took his first deer this season with it. I took him to the range to let him shoot it and before I new it he had shot almost a box of shells by himself. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Plus .243 Cartridges you can get darned near anywhere..i have a 7mm-08 and during hunting season ..good luck finding cartridges!


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

All the cartridges mentioned above are solid, I would vote for the 243 or 7mm-08. More importantly is to get her a rifle sized to fit her. A good bolt action like the Rem 700 youth or a Browning xbolt Micro. Personally I would steer away from the single shots, but thats just me.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*RIGHT ON*



nhampton said:


> The largest center fire you daughter can comfortably and accurately shoot. It's going to require experimentation and lots of practice. If it's a 22 Hornet that means shots at 50 yds or less in the neck. 243 100 yds in shoulder. 270 out to 300 yds if she can group at that range. The "right" rifle should depend on her and her skill level and let that dictate the shot she takes. You'll find the right combination and have a lot of fun doing it.


 You are 100% correct.IT'S where you hit them not how big the HOLE.I've seen them killed with 22shorts to 10 ga slug DEAD IS DEAD.Maybe run a little farther but thats it.Stick a pencil through HEART or BOTH LUNGS its OVER!!!!! If you hit the neck bone or brain it's DEAD!!(PENCIL won't work there) I have over the years killed 5 coyote's with my trusty 177cal PELLET rifle.Every now and then they come to my back fence 15 or 20 yards at night, I just slip the barrel out the liveing room window shoot into lung heart area. Watch wich way they run off.Next day walk out there and look around where they ran have found every one. DEAD within 50 to 200 yards(buzzards helped on 200yard one. CVA34


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Please tell me you are not advocating 50 yard neck shots for a new 13 year old hunter if a 22 hornet is all she can handle. My advice, if that's all she can handle, she just needs to wait a year or so before she goes hunting. C'mon 22 hornet for a 13 year old girl!!!

Yes yes I know a 22 hornet will kill a deer, so will that .177 pellet rifle at 1000 fps mentioned above-- but not for a novice 13 year old girl.

THE JAMMER



nhampton said:


> The largest center fire you daughter can comfortably and accurately shoot. It's going to require experimentation and lots of practice. If it's a 22 Hornet that means shots at 50 yds or less in the neck. 243 100 yds in shoulder. 270 out to 300 yds if she can group at that range. The "right" rifle should depend on her and her skill level and let that dictate the shot she takes. You'll find the right combination and have a lot of fun doing it.


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

7mm-08 gets my vote.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

I have let a quite a few kids shoot deer with my 7-08. None of them had a problem with the recoil. I even took it to Africa and killed a bunch of animals with it including a blue wildebeest.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Consider practice at the range too, consider me a wuss if you want but after putting 25 rounds thru my 270 at the range I am DONE. I can only imagine trying to get a 13 yo girl to practice enough with a 270 to be proficient. This has to be fun for the young lady also or she will lose interest real quick. A 243 will do exactly what you want to do.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

THE JAMMER said:


> Remington Model 7 in 7mm 08. My kid has had that gun in 243, 308, and now the 7 08. Great caliber big enough for elk later on if you want to with 140 gr Barnes X's. Short bbl easy to move around in a blind or carry. And a great deer cartridge with 120 gr bullets.
> 
> Can't say enough good about it.
> 
> THE JAMMER


 I totally agree...the 7-08 wasn't around when my kids{3} were starting ,so we went with 243,6mm rem and 257 roberts....but the 7-08 seems to be the almost perfect gun....the 260 remington has impressed me tremendously on paper,but I have no first hand experience with it.


----------



## Getursmokeon (Jan 18, 2010)

Great, first I see if any of my buds have a 243 I can borrow. I will also start the search for a used 243 as well a 7-08.

Thanks Fellas


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*My experience...*

Been going through the same thing with my daughter, she's 16. We're getting ready for an exotics hunt in July. I bought a 25-06, which is a sweet shooting gun (but it's hard finding ammo).

Went to the range with my buddy and we shot 25-06, 270, and 7mm-08 side by side. Clearly the 7mm-08 was lightest gun and easiest to shoot.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

A Remington 700 in .243 would be my vote. If you want a bigger bullet, dont go with .270. Its still long action, essentially a necked down .30-06, and packs a good punch to a youngster. You might have her try a .308 as it is a bigger bullet, and short action. The .243 is a necked down version of the .308.

Im just fond of the Remington action, actually any other accurate rifle in those calibers would suit her just fine. If she is of small stature, they make youth models as well.

By the way, Great job keeping her interested in the outdoors!


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

.243


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

223 or 243 will be sweet on her..


----------



## Rine_Everett (Jun 3, 2004)

I used a 22 hornet to 2 deer necks when I was 12 or 13 so it was a good choice for me. i would look at a 223 or 243. If you can only get through 10-20 rounds in a day, you can't really practice. Kids want to shoot lots of things. Give a kid a 22 and a brick and walk away, you will have no ammo in an hour. Give a kid a 30-06 or 270 and a box of shells and they won't finish it and will be bruised up. We are all big men and like to be kicked around but lil kids don't.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

When deciding on a caliber for new hunters it boils down to recoil (you do not want shooting to be painful regardless of their desire) and range. The 243 and 257 Roberts have super low recoil which is less than half of a 30-06, 270, and 308. With respect to range, the 243 can reach out to 300 yards. It is a favorite for varmit hunters. It has better long range ballistices that a 30-30. I do not know much about the 7mm-08 but have heard good things. my 2.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*7mm-08*

X 14 or whatever on the 7-08. I bought my wife a Model 7 in 7mm-08 for a walk/rattling gun. We had the stock shortened and toed in for a woman, (doesn't kick against their breast as hard), a recoil pad put on and a trigger job done. Really sweet little gun now. Too short for me, but it is a deadly accurate and very versitle little gun. Have had 2 nieces and 2 nephews kill their first deer with it. It is a gun a kid can start out with and keep shooting it for life. Great caliber. We also have 2 6mm, they work just fine too, the kids still like shooting them. 
Good luck, and keep taking that girl hunting. 
BB


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

THE JAMMER said:


> Remington Model 7 in 7mm 08. My kid has had that gun in 243, 308, and now the 7 08. Great caliber big enough for elk later on if you want to with 140 gr Barnes X's. Short bbl easy to move around in a blind or carry. And a great deer cartridge with 120 gr bullets.
> 
> Can't say enough good about it.
> 
> THE JAMMER


X 1,000,000


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

I went down form a 30-06 and 7 mag to a .243 and then up to a 7mm-08. Never had a deer walk with the 243. Look at Wetherby Vanguard in a 7mm-08. Great on paper all holes tuching each other at 100yds with 140gr Remington corelock's. Deadly on Yotes out to 350 yards. Have not used it on deer or hogs because they have not gotten in my way.


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

No reason for a new gun. Buy a box of Remington 30-06 managed recoil loads. Plenty of bullet and keeps zero to 115yds. The recoil is about like a 243, if not less. Plus you only have to carry one gun to the blind while you are hunting with your daughter. My son and wife have been shooting managed recoil loads in 30-06 and 270 for the last 4 years with excellent results. I also own a 7mm-08, it has a composite stock, therefore it is light and kicks like a mule.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Hey BigBuck,

Get yourself a full sized model 7 stock from remington parts, and put that action in there, and have some fun with that gun yourself. You'll love the versatility of it. I personally think a 7mm08 and 30-06 would be one of the best two gun arsenals one could have. Covers lots of ground.

THE JAMMER



BigBuck said:


> X 14 or whatever on the 7-08. I bought my wife a Model 7 in 7mm-08 for a walk/rattling gun. We had the stock shortened and toed in for a woman, (doesn't kick against their breast as hard), a recoil pad put on and a trigger job done. Really sweet little gun now. Too short for me, but it is a deadly accurate and very versitle little gun. Have had 2 nieces and 2 nephews kill their first deer with it. It is a gun a kid can start out with and keep shooting it for life. Great caliber. We also have 2 6mm, they work just fine too, the kids still like shooting them.
> Good luck, and keep taking that girl hunting.
> BB


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

if it's gonna be her rifle , get something that fits her

stick with a short actioned 243, 260 remmy, 7mm-o8, shoot lead tipped spitzer style bullets and skip the ballistic tips and hollowpoint bullet styles.

punch alot of paper and have her wear ear muffs to lessen the flinching


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*STAY WITH YOUR FIRST THOUGHT*

Your first post sounded good to me for a first gun. Go with that 270 and buy some reduced recoil ammo. And later down the road, she can step on up to regular loads. I would have bought the daughter one, but couldn't find one at the time. So she got a 25-06. she's now 15.


----------



## nhampton (Aug 8, 2007)

THE JAMMER said:


> Please tell me you are not advocating 50 yard neck shots for a new 13 year old hunter if a 22 hornet is all she can handle. My advice, if that's all she can handle, she just needs to wait a year or so before she goes hunting. C'mon 22 hornet for a 13 year old girl!!!
> 
> Yes yes I know a 22 hornet will kill a deer, so will that .177 pellet rifle at 1000 fps mentioned above-- but not for a novice 13 year old girl.
> 
> THE JAMMER


I only advocate any weapon if she can demostrate the skill level to acomplish the shot. I feel with the time before deer season starts she has enough tIme to be able to shoot 1" groups at 50 yds as long as she can handle the recoil and muzzle blast. Many times with girls its the noise as much as as the recoil. 13 yr old boy will shoot any thing you hand until it knocks his teeth out. 
Most girls will just tell you they don't like it and not pick it up again. Let her tell you what she is comfortable with and you can match that weapon to shot opportuities. If recoil and noise are a problem you might consider a xbow. With practice very deadly inside 30 yds. As with any new hunter she will need supervision so you may need to build a blind big enough for the two of you so that you can advise her on appropriate opportunities. Girls have a lot of peer pressure not to get involved in hunting so the more comfortable you can make it the better hunting buddy you will have.


----------



## KW (Jan 25, 2006)

Cal.:
.223, 243, 7-08. 7-08 look at some of the Remington ammo for it. They make it with what is advertised as 50% less recoil.

Guns:
single shot: CVA 
bolt: -check out Academy for a Savage model 11 has accustack and accutrigger(they were clearenced)
-Weatherby Vanguard w/ Hogue stock 399 at Academy
-If like the Vanguard check out the Howa 1500, kit available with Nikko Sterling scope and Hogue stock (Vanguard and 1500 same gun made by Howa)
-Remington 700 of course
Scopes:
- Check out Natchez Shooter Supply, www.natchesss.com some great prices on all kinds of scopes.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

22-250 is all she will need for a while.Don't know why folks hunt for whitetail in Texas with a 30-06 lol....?


----------



## tbuckshot (Jul 17, 2005)

.270 with 115 gr low recoil remington ammo. Field tested myself with great results at 80 yds. Suggest base of neck shots. Boom, out go the lights.


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

.243 or a 6mm would be great for her for a lifetime. 

She should be more accurate with a softer recoil rifle. This combination has been proving deadly to deer for generations.

Congratulations on an outdoor daughter. You done good Dad.


----------



## txnitro (Jun 4, 2004)

idletime said:


> No reason for a new gun. Buy a box of Remington 30-06 managed recoil loads. Plenty of bullet and keeps zero to 115yds. The recoil is about like a 243, if not less. Plus you only have to carry one gun to the blind while you are hunting with your daughter. My son and wife have been shooting managed recoil loads in 30-06 and 270 for the last 4 years with excellent results. I also own a 7mm-08, it has a composite stock, therefore it is light and kicks like a mule.


x2...


----------



## warlock (Mar 27, 2006)

txnitro said:


> x2...


X3 my daughter has been using reduced recoil loads in a Styer .270 up from a 22-250 the last couple of years and can't tell the difference other than they seem to drop harder....I am sold on them.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

My first centerfire was a .243 (I was about 12). It worked for me, still have it. 
Surprised nobody has mentioned the 6.5x55, another of my favorites. 

The 6.5x55 is finally starting to catch on. CZ 550, Howa 1500, Ruger M77, Sako 75, Tikka T-3, Winchester 70 Featherweight.. All now available in 6.5x55. I'd love to have one of the Tikkas but I'm into arms reduction mode at the moment.. 

And don't forget the Kimber sporterized Swedish Mausers that where on the market for peanuts some years back. I'd love to stumble across one of those. Might forget I was in reduction mode for a few minutes.. (-:}


----------



## pngndn (Jun 19, 2009)

*rifle*

I bought a remington model 7 mountain rifle in 7-08. My wife (took) the rifle from me and drives tacks with it. The gun has very little kick and is very accurate. I have 120 grain hollow point handloads from dirty harrys in vidor. Great gun..


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm 43 and killed my first deer with a youth .243 last year. My 9 year old son's rifle. 
I liked it.


----------



## DMANCAN (Apr 7, 2009)

ALl u need is managed recoil ammo!!!


----------



## JustAddSalt (Jun 1, 2009)

It's just my humble opinion, H&R makes a single shot heavy barrel rifle that is great for the blind. It's a little heavy to carry for long distances but its great for kids. My daughter has been hunting with me since she was 5yrs old. The first weekend she shot a south Texas deer at 125 yards and the deer took 3 steps and expired. The same weekend shot another at 75 yards. It took ten steps and dropped. Stoney point shooting sticks is a great asset for spot and stalk. The cool thing is barrels are $75.00 to $125.00 dollars in the 50 to 60 different cal. they make and replacement stocks are around $50.00. So if you cut one down it doesn't cost you and arm and a leg. They do need a trigger job when purchased. Its around 8lbs. Took my daughters down to 3.5lbs and she doesn't miss. She is 9 yrs old now and has no problem with the weight. The rifle sells for 249.00 and comes with a burris scope at Academy. Her gun is chambered in 223. Plus ammo is cheap for the Academy off brand soft point 55gr. at $6.59 per box. You can spend a lot of time at the range for that price teaching her the one shot one kill theory.

Be leary of the guy that carries one gun- he or she probably knows how to use it.


----------



## C'est Bon (Oct 19, 2009)

Without having read all the posts, I highly suggest a ladies/youth model 7mm-08. You can't beat its trajectory and power. I love mine!


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I have to recommend against the single shots which have mentioned here. They are all hammer guns, and to "safe" the gun, you have to hold the hammer with your thumb, pull the trigger, and let the hammer down. Not the best thing in the world for a 13 year old to do. Obviously Dad could do it, but I think part of the hunting experience is also teaching about how to handle a gun, part of which is keeping it on safety.

Just my opinion- I know lots of people start their kids off with single shots, and I started my kid with a single shot, cocked, 410 for doves, and I regretted it, because I was "safing" it myself every time.

THE JAMMER


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

You may want to try a .257 Roberts , easy recoil, accurate and deadly.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

.243 

Depending on her size, you may need the youth model.

My 13 YO son uses the Remington Model 700 SPS - Even in the youth size, it is very comfortable in adult hands as well.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

25-06 would be my choice.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

THE JAMMER said:


> I have to recommend against the single shots which have mentioned here. They are all hammer guns, and to "safe" the gun, you have to hold the hammer with your thumb, pull the trigger, and let the hammer down. Not the best thing in the world for a 13 year old to do. Obviously Dad could do it, but I think part of the hunting experience is also teaching about how to handle a gun, part of which is keeping it on safety.
> 
> Just my opinion- I know lots of people start their kids off with single shots, and I started my kid with a single shot, cocked, 410 for doves, and I regretted it, because I was "safing" it myself every time.
> 
> THE JAMMER


I highly agree, and besides the H&R and NEF trigger pulls are flat horrific and stupidly hard to adjust


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

*7mm-08 $600*

I'm selling a like new tackdriver Ruger M77 in 7mm-08. Stainless barrell and green laminate stock with a silver Leupold 3x9x40. Rifle is 2 years old and has had less than 2 boxes of shells through it, $600 firm.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Arlon said:


> My first centerfire was a .243 (I was about 12). It worked for me, still have it.
> Surprised nobody has mentioned the 6.5x55, another of my favorites.
> 
> The 6.5x55 is finally starting to catch on. CZ 550, Howa 1500, Ruger M77, Sako 75, Tikka T-3, Winchester 70 Featherweight.. All now available in 6.5x55. I'd love to have one of the Tikkas but I'm into arms reduction mode at the moment..
> ...


*
*

I landed one of these for my son but i did put a Timney trigger set in it, one awesome gun and recoil is equivalent or less than a .243! Ours is NOT for sale LOL!


----------



## DMANCAN (Apr 7, 2009)

I have heard great reviews of the managed recoil ammunition. 

I also am an advocate for h&r handirifles.


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

My 12 year old daughter shoots a Youth Ruger .243, I added a muzzle break, thicker recoil pad, and had the trigger polished. (shot a doe and a hog this past season) When she started expressing interest in shooting not just going to the stand, We started on a .22 rifle with a 3x9 scope on it at 50 yards and worked our way out to 100 yards. When she was ready we took the scope off the .22 and placed on the .243 and started practicing again !!!!!! 

I posted her picture on 2cool if you want to compare her size and build to your daughter.
good luck on which ever gun you or she choose's !!!!!!!


----------



## QuarterRoy (Apr 14, 2008)

If you can find a .243 in a remington 660 mohawk... That would be a great gun... You might want to check the gun shows....


----------



## redfish raider (Nov 5, 2009)

I shot my first deer when I was almost 13 in spike and doe season at ST but it was like 15 yards away and i agree with 243 or 7mm 08.

ps. last summer my uncle shot a pig at about 100 yards out of the back of the truck at night and dropped him so im pushing toward 243! wish ya luck!


----------



## roadhand18 (Aug 29, 2009)

my 2 cents...a 270 or 30-06 will kick way too much for her to be accurate. That being said, a properly placed shot with a 243 using the right bullet is very deadly. My son is 13...has been shooting a breech action 243 since he was 9 and has taken numerous does, feral hogs and 2 nearly 200 lb live weight S.Texas bucks...one doe ran almost 50 yds, the rest have been a truck length of 2 from where he shot them. Fed Premium 85 gr Sierra Gameking HPBT is what he shoots and I honestly dont know how we can improve on the performance of the bullet, accuracy and recoil on a small framed kiddo. 22.250 is a bad rascal too for young'ns.


----------



## foulhook13 (Jan 4, 2006)

*gun 4 daughter*

For what it's worth - I got my 10 yr old daughter set up w/ a Remington Mohawk in .243 and she has no problem w/ the recoil. (I kind of like shooting it too - Great little stand gun).


----------

